# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  FB petite vs FB large

## Paula

Dakle usporedila sam te dvije pelene i gotovo su iste. Dužina i širina između nogu je identična a jedino se kod L razlikuje što je prednji dio s drukerima duži pa je dobar za debele trbuščiće.

Razlikuje se i uložak ali samo po nekom drukeru koji se nalati na 1/3 pelene pa je moje pitanje čemu služi takvo preklapanje pelene?

----------


## Tiwi

> Razlikuje se i uložak ali samo po nekom drukeru koji se nalati na 1/3 pelene pa je moje pitanje čemu služi takvo preklapanje pelene?


 :? 
Ja ovo uopće ne kužim..

----------


## Paula

Evo link pa pokušaj odgonetnuti   :Smile:  

http://public.fotki.com/FiliPal/nae-pelene/page3.html

----------


## Tiwi

Sad sam tek vidjela!

Malo sam   :Laughing:    jer sam zabrijala da si nekak skratila *pelenu* a ne insert.. No da, umorna sam. A ovo, imam i ja takav, pa mi super dođe za pojačat amo gdje se najviše skuplja - pogotovo ako nemam pri ruci dodatni insert za ubaciti npr u noćnu.

Inače, na naslovnu temu - nama su Petite glavni izbor, okej su nam i medium, a large smo brzo zlifrali dalje jer nemamo višetrbušinu, pužemo i vrlo smo si sad fit   :Wink:  , tj large su mu velike a mama to jako ne voli.

----------


## klmama

Large su za debeljuškastu, a Petite za mršavu djecu

----------


## josie

mi nismo niti debeli niti mršavi, ali nam je large way preveliki da preklapam preko dva drukera oko struka.
ako se netko hoće đorati larđice za petitke bilo bi super! 8)

----------


## Pingu

Ma samo je stvar da se gumica malo skrati i evo ti od large na petit.Naša baka je to radila već puno puta!

----------


## Snowflake

> Razlikuje se i uložak ali samo po nekom drukeru koji se nalati na 1/3 pelene pa je moje pitanje čemu služi takvo preklapanje pelene?


Mislim da ti je to uložak od bumGenius pelene, a ne od FB. 
FB ima identične uloške za veličine M,L,petite i XL i nemaju nikakvu kopčicu.
Možda, ako si naručivala s nekog stranog site, su ti uz pelenu stavili uložak drugog proizvođača. To je bilo moguće do 1.9. a poslije toga, FB se prodaje isključivo sa svojim insertom.

----------


## Tiwi

> Paula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Razlikuje se i uložak ali samo po nekom drukeru koji se nalati na 1/3 pelene pa je moje pitanje čemu služi takvo preklapanje pelene?
> 
> 
> Mislim da ti je to uložak od bumGenius pelene, a ne od FB. 
> FB ima identične uloške za veličine M,L,petite i XL i nemaju nikakvu kopčicu.
> Možda, ako si naručivala s nekog stranog site, su ti uz pelenu stavili uložak drugog proizvođača. To je bilo moguće do 1.9. a poslije toga, FB se prodaje isključivo sa svojim insertom.


Mislim da baš tako - ja imam slučajno jedan takav insert, koji sam kupila preko burze, onak da imam rezervu; i fakat je duži od oriđiđi FB inserta (koje imam original jer kupujem od Pahuljice   :Love:  )  

Inače, Patrik nije mršav. Ima 9 mjeseci i bar 9 kg ali mu e large preveliki. Bit će da ovisi o građi djeteta.  Ja se zezam da so mi više mala debela banana, a Filip je izgleda još uvijek mala jabuka  :Wink:

----------


## Paula

[quote="Snowflake
Mislim da ti je to uložak od bumGenius pelene, a ne od FB. 
FB ima identične uloške za veličine M,L,petite i XL i nemaju nikakvu kopčicu.
Možda, ako si naručivala s nekog stranog site, su ti uz pelenu stavili uložak drugog proizvođača. To je bilo moguće do 1.9. a poslije toga, FB se prodaje isključivo sa svojim insertom.[/quote]

Pelene su stigle u petak i posane su prije par tjedana nakon što prve nikada nisu stigle. 
Na jednom insertu je druker neispravan. Općenito taj tip drukera mi se pokazao kao nepouzdan (na nekim pelenama kao da se stisnu u sušilici)

Snowflake kad će proraditi site? Imam potencijalne nove platnenopelenaše koji bi rado vidjeli pelene na hrvatskim stranicama   :Grin:

----------


## Snowflake

> Snowflake kad će proraditi site? Imam potencijalne nove platnenopelenaše koji bi rado vidjeli pelene na hrvatskim stranicama


  :Grin:  Nadam se da će naš dizajner požuriti jer sam i ja već nestrpljiva.  :Smile:  
Kad proradi, svakako javim!!!

----------

